
Mars could have at least two ancient reservoirs of water underground - lordmax
https://www.physics-astronomy.org/2020/03/mars-could-have-at-least-two-ancient.html
======
Reelin
Original paper is here
([https://www.nature.com/articles/s41561-020-0552-y](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41561-020-0552-y))
- I didn't see a link in the article.

------
mud_dauber
Couldn't help but think of Dune & Fremen references when I saw the headline.

------
egfx
Jeez could this site have anymore adware?

~~~
lordmax
use Unicorn Blocker - I dont see any at all with it

~~~
egfx
Mobile web :/

~~~
bebna
Firefox for android and ublock origin. If you got amoled, add dark reader
perhaps too if you like.

